# Mid nineties toro 824xl for $300- good buy?



## nwin (Oct 4, 2014)

Hi,

I'm looking at this Toro 824XL on Craigslist, 

I asked how old it is and he thinks from sometime in the nineties. Is $300 a decent deal for it? From my research, it seems like they are built pretty well, but I figured I'd ask the experts!

Toro 824XL snow blower electric start
Toro 824XL snow blower. 8hp 24 cut. starts first pull. has an electric starter. $300. if you see this ad it's avaliable.


So, is that a good deal? What should I look for on the unit?


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello nwin, welcome to *SBF!!* there are two different 824xl's the powerthrow and powershift, which are you looking at


----------



## nwin (Oct 4, 2014)

Hi, sorry it's the power throw. Here's the actual link:

Toro 824XL snow blower electric start


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

150 tops. That's just me. 
What's with all the bolts? ?


----------



## nwin (Oct 4, 2014)

Not sure but doing a Google image search shows the same bolts in some pictures, so maybe it was just that era?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Some of those Toro's had the buckets bolted together instead of welded. Looks to me like you can unbolt the side panels of the front scoop. Could be useful for maintenance.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

FOR 300.00 you better take it, like you stole it. ALOHA to the forms..


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

micah68kj said:


> 150 tops. That's just me.
> What's with all the bolts? ?


 up until the unibody frames that is how TORO made them. your little 5-21 has a slug of bolts on it. it is a pretty slick set up for service work.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

offer him $250 and see what happens


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> up until the unibody frames that is how TORO made them. your little 5-21 has a slug of bolts on it. it is a pretty slick set up for service work.


Heck, PS93. You may be correct. Someimes I'm not very observant. I just don't remember seeing them.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

I would find that bolts would be very convenient, but some could argue that it would not be as rigid, would also be true.


----------



## FLSTN (Sep 19, 2014)

300.00 is a steal for that blower as the older ones were better. As long as there isn't too much rust.


----------



## Taylor Nelson (Nov 30, 2019)

How much should I be looking at spending for a Toro Power Throw 824xl, used in good condition.


----------

